
Show HN: MakeMaps – a simple, integrable JS map editor built on Leaflet - simopaa
http://makemaps.online/
======
chippy
This is neat!

Bug report: I uploaded an .osm file and a .gpx file, then clicked on filter on
the left panel, the interface gets stuck at that screen when I click another
panel and JS error "TypeError: legend is undefined" in Firefox

~~~
simopaa
Thanks for the info, I'll look into it. Could by any chance open an issue on
GitHub with some more details?

------
simopaa
This is my first ever web application, and still in development. Any and all
comments and tips are welcome, especially about the structure, API and other
code-related aspects.

------
Cyclenerd
You should try to recognize the language of the user. I got everything in
Finnish on my first visit. Then I chose English. On the next visit everything
was Finnish again.

~~~
simopaa
Thank you for the report. It has been auto-detecting fine for me, but I will
inspect what seems to be issue. Feel free to open an issue on GitHub for
easier tracking!

EDIT: What is your system language?

~~~
Cyclenerd
My browser sends 'de-de'. With 'en-us' it works.

~~~
simopaa
Thanks,

I added an issue
([https://github.com/simopaasisalo/MakeMaps/issues/16](https://github.com/simopaasisalo/MakeMaps/issues/16))
and will update there when this is fixed

